# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز للابتعاث الخارجي

## المستشار

*برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز للابتعاث الخارجي*  

*1- إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*


*تعلن وزارة التعليم العالي عن قرب بدء المرحلة الثانية للابتعاث للدراسة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لمراحل البكالوريوس ، والماجستير ، والدكتوراه ، و الزمالة الطبية في التخصصات الآتية:* 
*·* *الطب .* 
*·* *العلوم الصحية التطبيقية من (تمريض، وأشعة، وعلوم صحية ، ومختبرات طبية ، وتقنية طبية) .* 
*·* *الصيدلة .* 
*·* *العلوم الأساسية ( الرياضيات ، الفيزياء ، الكيمياء ) .* 
*·* *الهندسة بجميع تخصصاتها.*
*·* *الحاسب الآلي .* 
*·* *القانون .* 
*·* *المحاسبة .*
*·* *التجارة الإلكترونية .* 

*وفقاً للشروط التالية :* 

*أولاً : شروط الابتعاث لمرحلة البكالوريوس :* 
*1-**ألا تقل نسبة الثانوية العامة عن (85%) في قسم العلوم الطبيعية ، وعن (90%) في الأقسام الأخرى ، أو ما يعادلها .*
*2-**ألا تقل درجة اختبار القدرات العامة عن70% .*
*3-**ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على شهادة الثانوية العامة أكثر من ثلاث سنوات (بدءاً من العام الدراسي 1423/1424هـ) .*
*4-**في حالة الحصول على دبلوم في ذات التخصص من الجامعات السعودية ، أو إحدى كليات المجتمع ، أو كليات التقنية ، أو ما يعادلها من مؤسسات التعليم العالي الحكومية الأخرى ، ينبغي ألا يقل المعدل عن (3 من 5) أو (2 من 4) أو ما يعادلهما ، وألا تزيد مدة الحصول على الدبلوم على أربع سنوات (بدءاً من العام الدراسي 1422/1423هـ ).* 
*ثانياً : شروط الابتعاث لمرحلة الماجستير أو الدكتوراه :* 
*1-**ألا يقل معدل مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الماجستير عن (2.75) من (4) أو (3.75)من (5) أو ما يعادلهما.*
*2-**ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على شهادة البكالوريوس أو الماجستير أكثر من خمس سنوات (بدءاً من العام الدراسي 1421/1422هـ ).*

*ثالثا : شروط الابتعاث لمرحلة الزمالة الطبية :*
*1-**الحصول على بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة في أحد الفروع الطبية .*
*2-**يشترط للابتعاث للزمالة الحصول على قبول برنامج الاختبار التحضيري للزمالة* *(USMLE)** ، ويكون قرار الابتعاث لمدة سنة ، وتمدد البعثة بعد ذلك لكامل مدة الزمالة لمن يجتاز الاختبار التحضيري ويحصل على قبول للتدريب .* 

*رابعاً : شروط عامة للابتعاث :* 
*1-** أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية .*
*2-** ألا يكون المتقدم موظفاً في القطاع العام أو الأهلي .*
*3-** يجب أن تتم الدراسة بالتفرغ التام وأن ينتظم الطالب ً بالدراسة انتظاما كلياً .*
*4-**الأولوية لمن تكون المرحلة التي يرغب الالتحاق بها امتداداً لدراسته السابقة أو يكون التخصص من التخصصات ذات العلاقة بالتخصص السابق .*
*5-**يشترط للابتعاث لدراسة البكالوريوس والدراسات العليا القبول النهائي أو القبول المشروط .*
*6-**الحصول على التأشيرة الدراسية اللازمة من سفارة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للدراسة .* 

*خامساً: الوثائق المطلوبة :*
*1-* *تعبئة الاستمارة الإلكترونية الخاصة ببرنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز للابتعاث الخارجي على بوابة الوزارة الإلكترونية**www.mohe.gov.sa*
*2- أصل الشهادة الأخيرة لما قبل المرحلة المطلوبة وصورة قرار معادلتها إذا كانت صادرة من الخارج .* 
*3-**صورة شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك لخريجي الثانوية العامة .*
*4-**صورة من بطاقة الهوية الوطنية أو صورة من دفتر العائلة .* 
*5-** صورة من جواز السفر ساري المفعول .* 

*سادساً: الإجراءات الإدارية المتبعة :-* 
*·* *يبدأ التسجيل في البرنامج إلكترونياً على بوابة الوزارة الإلكترونية من 28/5/1427هـ الموافق 24/6/2006م إلى 23/6/1427هـ الموافق 19/7/2006م . ولا يتطلب ذلك الحضور للوزارة .* 
*·* *يتم إعلان الترشيح المبدئي للمتقدمين في تاريخ 6/7/1427هـ الموافق 31/7/2006م بناءً على أفضل المتقدمين الحاصلين على المعدلات العلمية ونتائج الاختبارات المطلوبة .* 
*·* *يتم إجراء المقابلات الشخصية للطلبة المرشحين من 11/7/1427هـ الموافق 5/8/2006م إلى 3/8/1427هـ الموافق 27/8/2006م ، وسيتم تحديد التاريخ والمكان والزمان للمقابلة الشخصية لكل مرشح لاحقاً .* 
*·* *يتم الإعلان النهائي عن أسماء الطلبة المرشحين للابتعاث على بوابة الوزارة الإلكترونية في تاريخ 9/8/1427هـ الموافق 2/9/2006م ، وذلك لاستكمال إجراءات الابتعاث التالية:* 
*-**إصدار ضمان مالي آلي للمساعدة في الحصول على قبول من جامعة موصى بها من قبل الوزارة .* 
*-**بعد الحصول على قبول (مشروط أو نهائي) من جامعة موصى بها سيتم إصدار خطاب توصية للسفارة آلياً للمساعدة في الحصول على التأشيرة الدراسية اللازمة .* 
*-**بعد الحصول على التأشيرة الدراسية اللازمة ، سيتم إصدار قرار الابتعاث للطالب وتذاكر السفر وحقيبة المبتعث الإرشادية .* 

*ولمزيد من المعلومات أو الاستفسار :* 
*1- يمكن الدخول على بوابة الوزارة الإلكترونية* *www.mohe.gov.sa*
*2- أو عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني* *govscholarships@mohe.gov.sa*

*وعند بدء مرحلة التسجيل الإلكتروني بالبرنامج في 28/5/1427هـ الموافق 24/6/2006م ، يمكنكم:* 
*·**متابعة الطلب على موقع الوزارة* *www.mohe.gov.sa*
*·**وسيتم إشعار الطالب بكل ما يستجد في طلبه لدى الوزارة بواسطة بريده الإلكتروني أو رسائل (**SMS** ) على هاتفه الجوال أو على الفاكس .* 

*"علماً بأن الوزارة تطبق آليات الحكومة الإلكترونية على جميع برامجها التي لا تتطلب مراجعة الطالب للوزارة إلا بعد أن يتم ترشيحه والاتصال به"*

----------


## المستشار

*2 - إلى شرق آسيا وجنوبها واستراليا و نيوزلندا*


*تعلن وزارة التعليم العالي عن قرب بدء المرحلة الأولى للابتعاث للدراسة في جمهورية**الصين الشعبية،**وجمهورية الهند، ومملكة ماليزيا الاتحادية، وسنغافورة، وكوريا الجنوبية ، واليابان ،**واستراليا، و نيوزلندا لمراحل البكالوريوس ، والماجستير ، والدكتوراه ، و الزمالة الطبية في التخصصات**الآتية:* 
*·* *الطب بجميع تخصصاته .* 
*·* *الصيدلة .*
*·* *العلوم الطبية التطبيقية من (علاج طبيعي ، وعلوم مختبرات ، وتمريض، وأشعة، وعلوم طبية ، وتقنية حيوية طبية) .* 
*·* *العلوم الأساسية ( الرياضيات ، الفيزياء ، الكيمياء، الأحياء ) .* 
*·* *الهندسة بجميع تخصصاتها .*
*·** الحاسب بجميع تخصصاته الدقيقة وتقنية المعلومات .*
*·* *المحاسبة .* 
*·* *التمويل .*
*·* *التامين .*
*·* *التسويق .* 
*وفقاً للشروط التالية :* 


*أولاً : شروط الابتعاث لمرحلة البكالوريوس :* 

*·* *مجال الطب والعلوم الطبية:* 
*1- ألا تقل نسبة الثانوية العامة عن (90%) في قسم العلوم الطبيعية أو ما يعادلها .* 

*2- ألا تقل درجة اختبار القدرات العامة عن70% .* 

*3- ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على شهادة الثانوية العامة أكثر من ثلاث سنوات (بدءاً من العام الدراسي 1423/1424هـ) .* 



*·* *مرحلة البكالوريوس في كافة التخصصات :*
*1- ألا تقل نسبة الثانوية العامة عن (80%) أو ما يعادلها .* 

*2- ألا تقل درجة اختبار القدرات العامة عن 65% .* 

*3- ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على شهادة الثانوية العامة أكثر من ثلاث سنوات (بدءاً من العام الدراسي 1423/1424هـ) .* 

*4- في حالة الحصول على دبلوم في ذات التخصص من الجامعات السعودية أو إحدى كليات المجتمع أو كليات التقنية أو ما يعادلها من مؤسسات التعليم العالي الحكومية الأخرى ، ينبغي ألا يقل المعدل عن (3 من 5)أو(2 من 4) أو مايعادلهما، وان لا تزيد مدة الحصول على الدبلوم على ثلاث سنوات (بدءاً من العام الدراسي 1423/1424هـ ).* 


*ثانياً : شروط الابتعاث لمرحلة الماجستير:-* 

*1**-**ألا يقل معدل مرحلة البكالوريوس عن (2.75 من 4) أو (3.75 من 5) أو مايعادلهما.*
*2-**ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على شهادة البكالوريوس أكثر من خمس سنوات (بدءاً من العام الدراسي 1421/1422هـ ).*

*ثالثا : شروط الابتعاث لمرحلة الدكتوراه:-* 

*1-**أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الماجستير .* 
*2-**ألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على شهادة الماجستير أكثر من خمس سنوات (بدءاً من العام الدراسي 1421/1422هـ ).* 

*رابعا : شروط الابتعاث لمرحلة الزمالة الطبية :*
*1-**الحصول على بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة في أحد الفروع الطبية .*
*2-**يشترط للابتعاث للزمالة الحصول على قبول برنامج الاختبار التحضيري للزمالة ، ويكون قرار الابتعاث لمدة سنة ، وتمدد البعثة بعد ذلك لكامل مدة الزمالة لمن يجتاز الاختبار التحضيري ويحصل على قبول للتدريب .*

*خامسا : شروط عامة للابتعاث :* 

*1- أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية* 

*2- ألا يكون المتقدم موظفاً في القطاع العام أو الأهلي .* 

*3- يجب أن تتم الدراسة بالتفرغ التام وأن ينتظم الطالب ً بالدراسة انتظاما كلياً .* 

*4- الأولوية لمن تكون المرحلة التي يرغب الالتحاق بها امتداداً لدراسته السابقة أو يكون التخصص من التخصصات ذات العلاقة بالتخصص السابق .* 

*5- يشترط للابتعاث لدراسة البكالوريوس والدراسات العليا القبول النهائي أو القبول المشروط .* 

*6- الحصول على التأشيرة الدراسية اللازمة من سفارة الدولة المعنية للدراسة .* 




*سادساً: الوثائق المطلوبة :*

*1-* *تعبئة الاستمارة الإلكترونية الخاصة ببرنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز للابتعاث الخارجي على بوابة الوزارة الإلكترونية**www.mohe.gov.sa*
*2- أصل الشهادة الأخيرة لما قبل المرحلة المطلوبة وصورة قرار معادلتها إذا كانت صادرة من الخارج .* 
*3-**صورة شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك لخريجي الثانوية العامة .*
*4-**صورة من بطاقة الهوية الوطنية أو صورة من دفتر العائلة .* 
*5-** صورة من جواز السفر ساري المفعول .* 
*سابعاً: الإجراءات الإدارية المتبعة :-* 

*· يبدأ التسجيل في البرنامج إلكترونياً على بوابة الوزارة الإلكترونية من 28/5/1427هـ الموافق 24/6/2006م إلى 23/6/1427هـ الموافق 19/7/2006م . ولا يتطلب ذلك الحضور للوزارة .* 

*· يتم إعلان الترشيح المبدئي للمتقدمين في تاريخ 6/7/1427هـ الموافق 31/7/2006م بناءً على أفضل المتقدمين الحاصلين على المعدلات العلمية ونتائج الاختبارات المطلوبة .* 

*· يتم إجراء المقابلات الشخصية للطلبة المرشحين من 11/7/1427هـ الموافق 5/8/2006م إلى 3/8/1427هـ الموافق 27/8/2006م ، وسيتم تحديد التاريخ والمكان والزمان للمقابلة الشخصية لكل مرشح لاحقاً .* 

*· يتم الإعلان النهائي عن أسماء الطلبة المرشحين للابتعاث على بوابة الوزارة الإلكترونية في تاريخ 9/8/1427هـ الموافق 2/9/2006م ، وذلك لاستكمال إجراءات الابتعاث التالية:* 

*o إصدار ضمان مالي آلي للمساعدة في الحصول على قبول من جامعة موصى بها من قبل الوزارة .* 

*o بعد الحصول على قبول (مشروط أو نهائي) من جامعة موصى بها سيتم إصدار خطاب توصية للسفارة آلياً للمساعدة في الحصول على التأشيرة الدراسية اللازمة .* 

*o* بعد الحصول على التأشيرة الدراسية اللازمة ، سيتم إصدار قرار الابتعاث للطالب وتذاكر السفر وحقيبة المبتعث الإرشادية . 
*ولمزيد من المعلومات أو الاستفسار :* 
*1- يمكن الدخول على بوابة الوزارة الإلكترونية* *www.mohe.gov.sa*
*2- أو عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني* *govscholarships@mohe.gov.sa*

*وعند بدء مرحلة التسجيل الإلكتروني بالبرنامج بتاريخ 28/5/1427هـ الموافق 24/6/2006م ، يمكنكم:* 
*1-متابعة الطلب على موقع الوزارة* *www.mohe.gov.sa*
*2-**كما سيتم إشعار الطالب عن ما يستجد في طلبه لدى الوزارة بواسطة بريده الإلكتروني أو رسائل (**SMS**) على هاتفه الجوال أو على الفاكس .* 
*"علماً بأن الوزارة تطبق آليات الحكومة الإلكترونية على جميع برامجها التي لا تتطلب مراجعة الطالب للوزارة إلا بعد أن يتم ترشيحه والاتصال به"*

----------

